# setting the right drag ?



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

what is an easy good way to set the proper drag for steelhead? I think mine is too loose, when they run my drag burns!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

When I use a spin reel I often adjust my drag multiple times throughout the fight.


----------



## Green Horn Hunter (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with sniper, adjust accordingly. Initially I set it where I can get a good hook set, then loosen or tighten depending on the fish, setup, and even fishing situation such as people and water flow. What are you using (rod, line, ect..)? I know from experience from using a noodle rod and a basic around 7' spinning setup I have my drag a bit looser on my basic setup than my noodle rod because the rod is less forgiving. Even more when I'm using lighter line. But each fish is different.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I set mine to just weaker then my leader knot can handle. Do you others loosen for drag for the first run then tighten up to pull them in when the fight slows down?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fight SLOWS DOWN !!!!!!??????
with a steelhead ????
now that's funny.....


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just buy a centerpin then your hand will control the amount of pressure you’re putting on the fish.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with Triple J I’ve had my share of experiences where you will have a fish 5 feet from you and they bolt all the way across the river again. Sometimes if you have your drag a tad loose towards the end of the battle you can just put a finger on the side of the spool to add a little bit of pressure (similar to a centerpin)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man, the steelhead do not like when their belly rubs the sand. You will have multiple drag burning runs. I like the drag to be tight enough to set the hook but loose enough they can take drag out fairly easy. I stop fishing for them once the water reaches the low 50’s.


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all,
I think I now have a good idea what to do! I guess I'm in the school of keeping it a little more loose than some, but I am going to try the finger on the spool technique and see how that works!


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I must catch the weaker fish 9/10 times. Most make one good run then they just pull right in shaking and flopping.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

If your drag is too loose you can potentially exhaust the fish and increase the chance of delayed mortality. If the water is warmer like laynwood mentioned I try my best to land the fish and send them on their way as quickly as possible.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If you fish small tribs they don’t fight like they do in deep water


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

With the assumption that you're steelhead fishing and using a long rod, get in the habit of using the rod's length to alter your drag amount. A fully bent rod (Ushaped) with the butt of the rod pointed at the fish mimics a "tighter" drag. If the fish bolts, you use the length of your rod as an advantage. As the fish goes, you gradually remove the bend in the rod until you're pointing the rod length almost straight at the fish. At that point there is no drag of the rod or guides and you're entirely on the reel's drag. Replicating a lighter drag setting. Once you get good at this, a fish can bolt and run ten feet back out and the reel drag never comes into play. Then reapply the bend in the rod and the fish will skate right back in. There is no fish in the lower great lakes that should break your line unless something is wrong with the line. We used to routinely use 2# test mono tippets before florocarbon was a thing and no, there was no added stress on the fish if you know how to use the rod and work a fish in current.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's hard to say exactly where to set your drag. as line pulls in moisture it stretches more. So many factors affect line strength. I've always tried to match the line and not the fish. Certain fish, you just know to upgrade to a better drag reel. I just usually set mine to where i can just hear the drag come on with a good hookset. My favorite reels have a rear drag so it's easy to fine tune during a fight. I very rarely break off a fish, as i'll loosen up and let them tire down. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

kingfisher72 said:


> With the assumption that you're steelhead fishing and using a long rod, get in the habit of using the rod's length to alter your drag amount. A fully bent rod (Ushaped) with the butt of the rod pointed at the fish mimics a "tighter" drag. If the fish bolts, you use the length of your rod as an advantage. As the fish goes, you gradually remove the bend in the rod until you're pointing the rod length almost straight at the fish. At that point there is no drag of the rod or guides and you're entirely on the reel's drag. Replicating a lighter drag setting. Once you get good at this, a fish can bolt and run ten feet back out and the reel drag never comes into play. Then reapply the bend in the rod and the fish will skate right back in. There is no fish in the lower great lakes that should break your line unless something is wrong with the line. We used to routinely use 2# test mono tippets before florocarbon was a thing and no, there was no added stress on the fish if you know how to use the rod and work a fish in current.


I liked everything you had to say until U mentioned 2 lb tippet. You talking about steelhead? Not losing any fish? Mmmkay.....


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Yes, 100%. Float rods were a lot different back then (late 90's). Most everything since fluorocarbon became popular has a pretty fast action. A 13-15' noodle will handle any fish in the Great Lakes basin on 2# unless the line is compromised.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

If using 2 better recheck each cast to see how roughed up your're leader is! I ve lost a few nice ones. Started noticing that my line was all scuffed up. That was 6 lb went to 10 lb fluorocarbon and doing good. I am in first year of Steelheading, so for a newbie it works well.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, and I set my drag a bit light.


----------

